# للبيع ايفون صيني نفس الاصلي بالضبط



## tjarksa (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم . 

اسعد الله مساكم . 










السلام عليكم . 

لبيع ايفون صيني شبه الجديد . ماله معي ثلاث ايام بكرتونه واغراضة كامله . 


مواصفات الجهاز :

- يعمل باللمس
- ويرلس 
- شريحتين
- تلفزيون + راديو 
- بطاريتين 
- شاحن يشحن على اليوس ابي بالكمبيوتر 

الجهاز كما بالصورة . 

سبب البيع : صراحة ما عرفت له ومايصلح لي لاني اكثر اتصلاتي وانا امشي بالسيارة يقروشني .
سوماتكم .


----------



## محماس (19 مايو 2010)

*رد: للبيع ايفون صيني نفس الاصلي بالضبط*

انا افتح السوم ب 100:wavetowel3:


----------



## محماس (19 مايو 2010)

*رد: للبيع ايفون صيني نفس الاصلي بالضبط*

ورد بأسرع وقت


----------



## tjarksa (20 مايو 2010)

*رد: للبيع ايفون صيني نفس الاصلي بالضبط*

لا والله يابو الحبيب مسوم مني بـ 250 وما بعت والله . 


الجهاز للحين محفوظ عندي


----------



## عبقرينو (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: للبيع ايفون صيني نفس الاصلي بالضبط*

انا ابغى اشتري الجهاز 450 او500 بليز الله يحليكم


----------



## عبقرينو (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: للبيع ايفون صيني نفس الاصلي بالضبط*

ابغى اشتريه 400او 500


----------



## tjarksa (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: للبيع ايفون صيني نفس الاصلي بالضبط*

الجهاز انباع والله يرزق الشاري .


----------

